# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Flutter >  حل مشکل CERTIFICATE_VERIFY_FAILED در لود تصاویر از پکیج cached_network_image

## fakhravari

تصوریر را ببنید

https://t.me/Flutter_Native

----------

